# Hash question?



## 50bud (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a question, never smoked hash before, plenty of MJ but just wondering, what do you smoke it out of? A pipe?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*You can smoke it in a pipe, bong, hot knives and i'm sure there are a few more that i'm forgetting.  *


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 17, 2007)

We always hot knife it. Gets you RIPPED.....


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

VAPORIZE that hash all the way. In my humble opinion thats the best way. But everybodies different just depends on your choice of smoking device. I love hash in the ol' vapo. Have fun with it tho as im sure you will.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

haha the only way Ive done it was with hot knives and a styrofoam cup with the bottom cut out.... all i took was one hit. I got high, but im sure theres way better shiz. Ive seen people take all the resin out of pipes/bongs and smoke it out of a bowl.... would smoking hash in a pipe be similiar?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 18, 2007)

Burn it into a joint myself


----------



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

ok nm, I see now


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You can smoke it in a pipe, bong, hot knives and i'm sure there are a few more that i'm forgetting.  *


What is 'hot kniving?'  Make my own hash every year but never heard of this before.


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

hot niving is when you heet up to butter knifes with your stove,or propaing torch, DO NOT YOUS TOASTER then you pick up your peice of hash with a red hot knife , then take the other knife and press it together and inhale it until it stops smoking watch your lips ,, many people get burnt this way ,, to high not paying attention,,, their is also 1 other way of smoking hash to add to the list bt's (bottle toke) it when you take a popm bottle and burn a hole through it big enough to get a smoke through and you break up little peices of hash and blow on your cherry of the cigarette to get the ash off then pick up the bt,, wait till it starts smoking (brewing) then put it in the bottle until its done brewing, then take the cap off and **** it back,, glass bottles work best for this ,, take a dime ,, shake it around in a beer  bottle the hit the bottle kind of hard on your boot and it will put a dime size hole in the bottle>>>hot kniving is pretty much the smoothest way to take back hash and in my oppinion it gets you the highest


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

hope this help


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks so much Walter- now I know.  Think I prefer my little hash pipe though- never burn my lip that way!


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 6, 2007)

Dont forget about the 'ol 'Hash Under Glass' method..  
thats how we used to do it back in the day.. mmmm tasty!

Then some one came up with what we call the "BaZooKa"
Dang!  One BaZooKa and you're ToasT!


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to try the trick with the dime and the glass bottle.Does it make a nice clean hole or is it jagged?


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> hot niving is when you heet up to butter knifes with your stove,or propaing torch, DO NOT YOUS TOASTER then you pick up your peice of hash with a red hot knife , then take the other knife and press it together and inhale it until it stops smoking watch your lips ,, many people get burnt this way ,, to high not paying attention,,, their is also 1 other way of smoking hash to add to the list bt's (bottle toke) it when you take a popm bottle and burn a hole through it big enough to get a smoke through and you break up little peices of hash and blow on your cherry of the cigarette to get the ash off then pick up the bt,, wait till it starts smoking (brewing) then put it in the bottle until its done brewing, then take the cap off and **** it back,, glass bottles work best for this ,, take a dime ,, shake it around in a beer bottle the hit the bottle kind of hard on your boot and it will put a dime size hole in the bottle>>>hot kniving is pretty much the smoothest way to take back hash and in my oppinion it gets you the highest


 
Perfect wording my friend.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 11, 2007)

Pufnstuf said:
			
		

> Dont forget about the 'ol 'Hash Under Glass' method..
> thats how we used to do it back in the day.. mmmm tasty!
> 
> Then some one came up with what we call the "BaZooKa"
> Dang! One BaZooKa and you're ToasT!


 
Exactly what I was thinking, Pufnstuf. 
A straight pin, piece of cardboard and highball glass!!!

Gb


----------

